# Questions About DIMC



## joesmith9998 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey,
I am a US citizen applying to DIMC (Dow International Medical College) in this upcoming session. I have a few questions which I hope you guys can answer:

1. When will the DIMC admission open up for this 2020-2021 session? I am unable to find any information about this.
2. How well is DIMC regarded internationally?
3. How are the facilities? Is it clean?
4. Do they prepare students for the USMLE?

Appreciate your help! Also, if anyone has a WhatsApp or Facebook group for current or "future" DIMC students, I'd love to join.

Thanks.


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

joesmith9998 said:


> Hey,
> I am a US citizen applying to DIMC (Dow International Medical College) in this upcoming session. I have a few questions which I hope you guys can answer:
> 
> 1. When will the DIMC admission open up for this 2020-2021 session? I am unable to find any information about this.
> ...


Hey,

Last year I visited AKU, Ziauddin and DIMC to check out their campuses. DIMC was quite clean, but not the best. It gave me a very 'dull' or a 'dead' vibe honestly. After visiting it, I instantly set it as my last option if all goes wrong with other universities. Their facilities are good, they've got a hospital which is also nice and clean. Overall, if I had to rank the three visits I had in order, AKU would take the top spot, Ziauddin second and DIMC third. 

I asked DIMC the same question (when the admissions open), and they can't come up with a definitive answer. Usually, the deadline is around October for the local Dow Medical College, and slightly later for DIMC. I assume things won't change this year.

In terms of international recognition, it's okay. You will be receiving Dow Medical College's degree (the local one) which is profoundly respected nationally and internationally to some degree. But once again, you are an IMG which puts you at a disadvantage. Especially if you are planning to return to the US for residency. I'm not sure about USMLE preparation unfortunately, but I've heard most of their foreign community hail from the US, so us students will be able to support each other anyways. Also, one thing to consider is that DIMC is not 100% foreign, us foreign students only typically make up around 30% of the total student body, the rest are locals (I'm not sure if this has changed). And plus, I've generally heard not-so-positive comments about the students that go there, they've been called 'weird' etc. But regardless, it is what it is, and you'll get a highly respected degree anyways.

If you have any WhatsApp group or something with foreign students like us, please let me know, I'd love to join.


----------



## DocDocDoc (Oct 6, 2016)

I just graduated DIMC so if y’all have any questions you can ask me


----------



## DocDocDoc (Oct 6, 2016)

Alsoooo about admissions my brothers trying to apply and so far they haven’t decided when they are going to start because currently dimc classes are all online so they haven’t really decided when and how to start the next session (due to corona etc.) AKU is starting in March and they usually start in dec like DIMC sooo everything’s uncertain right now


----------



## ihsankhan (Sep 14, 2020)

1.When are the admissions for 2020-2021 going to open for DIMC?
2.What was last year's sat scores cutoff?
3.What should I do if I don't have the ibcc equivalency certificate?
4.How to apply for online ibcc equivalency certificate and what documents they require?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

ihsankhan said:


> 1.When are the admissions for 2020-2021 going to open for DIMC?
> 2.What was last year's sat scores cutoff?
> 3.What should I do if I don't have the ibcc equivalency certificate?
> 4.How to apply for online ibcc equivalency certificate and what documents they require?


1. Admissions haven't been announced yet. We should expect them soon though. Last year, the admissions opened around late September. For local students the admissions typically close around October and for overseas students it is usually November, but this may change this year due to the pandemic of course.

2. Honestly, pretty much anyone can get into DIMC. It is first-come first-serve as far as I know. Any score about 550 should be fine in the three sciences. I don't know anyone who has been rejected by DIMC (except if they applied incorrectly or didn't have equivalency, etc).

3. You need IBCC equivalency for universities in Pakistan, and DIMC is no exception. You cannot apply without IBCC equivalency.

4. There is no online application for equivalency as of yet. You will need to mail all your original / required documents to the IBCC offices in either Lahore, Karachi or Islamabad directly or through a relative. They have the list of documents they require on their website (on the equivalency application form, just type it on Google). I'd suggest you get it done in Islamabad if you have relatives there since they're more efficient and reliable. If not, then Karachi one would work fine.

Are you applying to any other universities in Pakistan like AKU btw? And where are you from?


----------



## ihsankhan (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the information.
I am from Afghanistan but I live in Saudi Arabia. 
I wont apply to other universities except Dow for now. AKU is expensive and it's admission will open in May.
I have SAT Subject Tests in like 20 days preparing for that.
Are you also applying to Dow?

- - - Updated - - -

1.Did you apply for the equivalency certificate?If yes,then which all documents they required?(transcript and what else?)
2.What % does Dow requires you to get on High School Diploma?because if i apply for equivalency they will reduce my percentage by like 10-15% (I got like 85% on my transcript)?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

ihsankhan said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I am from Afghanistan but I live in Saudi Arabia.
> I wont apply to other universities except Dow for now. AKU is expensive and it's admission will open in May.
> I have SAT Subject Tests in like 20 days preparing for that.
> ...


Yeah AKU has closed their admissions for 2020-2021, and yeah it is pretty expensive. I am applying to Dow, AKU and Ziauddin. I also have my SAT exams scheduled on October 3rd as well.

1. I already sent my documents for equivalency, and it'll probably take them like 2 to 3 weeks to get me the certificate. I sent them visa scans, attested Passport and NICOP scans, original GCSE certificates, A Level results, attested GCSE certificate copies, attested A Level results copies, application forms for GCSE equivalency and A Level w/ passport-sized pictures attached, paid receipts and I think that's pretty much all. I might've missed some stuff out so definitely check on their website for the documents. They need different documents for the American system.

2. Honestly I'm not really sure about the American curriculum but I'm sure other people on this forum can help you with that, cause I know that it is different than the A Level process. A Level students get a deduction of 10%, and as far as I know it is also 10% with AP exams but 15% for internal exams, but once again I'm not sure. If you have 85% then I think that might be good enough since Dow needs an equivalency of 65%, but if you plan on applying to other universities then check with them directly because universities like AKU and Ziauddin are asking for 70% or higher.

Also make sure that you satisfy the requirements of IBCC first i.e. you have done the 3 sciences and a sufficient number of subjects. I've not read up on the American side of it but if you have an incomplete number of subjects or incorrect subjects etc, they may not be able to issue an equivalency, which means admission in Dow may not be possible. I think the general requirement is that we need all the three sciences from Grade 9 to Grade 12, and then subjects like English/Maths from Grade 9 to Grade 10. In the past (and the admissions department of Ziauddin also told me about this), some students were unable to get equivalency so they ended up without admission.


----------



## ihsankhan (Sep 14, 2020)

thanks alot 
If someone can help me through the ibcc equivalence certificate for the HSD like what documents do they require to get certificate for hsd
I would really appreciate


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

can someone pls tell me the fees of dow international medical college for the year 2020?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

dia310 said:


> can someone pls tell me the fees of dow international medical college for the year 2020?


They're not confirmed yet for this year, but the annual fees have always been $18,000. Although, last year, they reduced it to $17,000.


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

now that the regulating body of all medical colleges in pakistan has changed from pmdc to pmc so does it mean that theres gonna be change in how international students apply?
like earlier the requirement for international students under pmdc was SAT score above 550 ...is it still the same under pmc or they should also take the mdcat??


----------



## Bill006 (Apr 23, 2019)

dia310 said:


> now that the regulating body of all medical colleges in pakistan has changed from pmdc to pmc so does it mean that theres gonna be change in how international students apply?
> like earlier the requirement for international students under pmdc was SAT score above 550 ...is it still the same under pmc or they should also take the mdcat??


So far nothing has changed for international students and it is very unlikely to change. MDCAT for international students is probably not going to happen as the SAT-2 is considered a substitute for it for international students.


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

In the regulations released by pmc today this was one of the points 


A Provincial Government or the Federal Government may declare a quota for special seats in defined categories in public colleges administered by the Provincial or Federal Government subject to such quotas being publicly declared prior to opening of admissions.
_Provided _further, that students admitted against special quotas seats shall be required to mandatorily have passed the MDCAT and obtained a Higher Secondary School Certificate or F.Sc or equivalent examination certificate / degree.

I dont really understand this ,they have clearly mentioned to have mandatorily pass the MDCAT,is this for international students ?


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

dia310 said:


> In the regulations released by pmc today this was one of the points
> 
> 
> A Provincial Government or the Federal Government may declare a quota for special seats in defined categories in public colleges administered by the Provincial or Federal Government subject to such quotas being publicly declared prior to opening of admissions.
> ...


It's possible that they may make us do the National MDCAT. Although on the letters/documents, they mention the year 2021. It _may_ be for next year's applicants, not us. It would be a really bad decision though, since it's very last minute. 

They haven't released an official statement specifically talking about overseas students though. So let's wait for that until we make assumptions. Although according to the letter, it's highly probable that we're sitting the exam. Sindh seems to be carrying out its own MCAT, ignoring PMC orders lol. Maybe it'll change, who knows.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

No, it doesnt apply to international students, although you do need the 3 SATs. Its for special seats like for students taking admission from some other provinces.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

omar2002 said:


> dia310 said:
> 
> 
> > In the regulations released by pmc today this was one of the points
> ...


The mdcat is a 100x harder than the sats. It really requires months to get ready for it. Im pretty sure they wont make us sit the exam. If they do, expect **** to go down 😂, but i wouldnt worry about it. Just do well on your sats. Also, they issue new regulations every year, and 2020-21 means this year, since classes start in Jan.


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

yeaah exactly its harder than SATs ,anyways we can just hope that the rule for sat scores remain otherwise its just gonna be bad


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

dia310 said:


> yeaah exactly its harder than SATs ,anyways we can just hope that the rule for sat scores remain otherwise its just gonna be bad


im positive they wont bring up MDCAT for foreigners, since people specially from USA will not bother sending their children to pak to sit an insanely hard exam. Btw are u applying to DIMC


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

yes i am planning to apply to DIMC ..wbu??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2020)

heey guys i am international student planning to apply to dimc ..i gave my SATs and although i got above 550 in all three subjects its still not a good score in total ..so should i give it again or any score above 550 is fine??


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> heey guys i am international student planning to apply to dimc ..i gave my SATs and although i got above 550 in all three subjects its still not a good score in total ..so should i give it again or any score above 550 is fine??


Many seats go empty every year, and are given to locals so it really doesnt matter as long as you have above 550


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Also i would advise you guys who are dual nationals to look into ptap, if you get admission through that your fees would be reduced by almost 8 times!! The full form is pakistan technical assistance program and i know someone who got into dow with 630-680 through that.


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

dia310 said:


> yes i am planning to apply to DIMC ..wbu??


yep me too. I have a whatsapp group for people appyling to dimc. If ur interested in joining, PM me and ill add ya 


Have a nice day!


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

In view of the COVID-19 pandemic and travel restrictions, foreign students are permitted ONLY for the 2021 session to apply with SAT II results instead of MDCAT. SAT II requirements and weightages shall be: - Biology 40%- Chemistry 30%- Physics or Maths 20%- English 10% 
guys this is what is written on pmc's twitter and facebook page .What do they even mean by this like we dont even have english in SAT2 and most of the premed students dont give SAT1 as it has math along with english ,so how can we give it now?
also i dont even understand this percentage that they have written ,they have literally copied the mdcat percentage and written it ,i mean if this is the percentage for SAT then it will be out 800 right as thats the total for SAT.And also they said SAT is only allowed for 2021 session but ours is 2020 session so where do we stand ?
If anyone knows anything about this please help.
*Pakistang
*
*In view of the COVID-19 pandemic and travel restrictions, foreign students are permitted ONLY for the 2021 session to apply with SAT II results instead of MDCAT. *








SAT II requirements and weightages shall be: - Biology 40%- Chemistry 30%- Physics or Maths 20%- English 10%


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

They corrected their mistake. Now the weightage is 40% Biology, 30% Chemistry, 20% Math and English is exempted for those who had English as their medium of instruction. I still don't understand where the rest of the 10% will go.


----------



## dia310 (May 23, 2020)

yeaah i saw the corrected weightage and i guess they will take the remaining 10 percent from your high school english grades .Also like till last year it was like 550 plus in three sat subjects any idea whats the cut off this year ??


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm not too sure but since they haven't said anything about it, I'm assuming it would be the same. Last year, all three subject tests were weighted equally


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

dia310 said:


> yeaah i saw the corrected weightage and i guess they will take the remaining 10 percent from your high school english grades .Also like till last year it was like 550 plus in three sat subjects any idea whats the cut off this year ??


the sat cutoff probably wont change


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Can someone add me to any group of people who're applying in dimc?


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

Comicaldervish said:


> Can someone add me to any group of people who're applying in dimc?



sure, PM me ur number and ill add you to the whatsapp grp


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey if you are US Citizen I can suggest you the one of the best university for US student.
[FONT=&quot]All Saints University is a supreme option if you are opting for a *St. Vincent and the Grenadines medical college*. All Saints university works with a simple vision of offering high-quality education at affordable fees, which makes it one of the best universities. [/FONT]


----------



## zainab.a.h (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello, can someone add me to that dimc group chat too? Thank you!!


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

zainab.a.h said:


> Hello, can someone add me to that dimc group chat too? Thank you!!



Hey, send me your number on private and ill add


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello guys,

I'll be applying to DIMC for the next session, but I did have some questions. I know its early but I am guessing the people who applied for this session have just recently received their acceptances so I thought it would be the best time to ask.

1. How long did it take to hear back from them after you initially submitted the application? Was it a couple days later or after the admission deadline?


2. How did they contact you? Was it via email or phone?


3. What further info did they provide you following your acceptance? Did they like give you the schedule/curriculum and other information?


Thanks in advance


----------



## omar2002 (Apr 3, 2020)

strawman99 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'll be applying to DIMC for the next session, but I did have some questions. I know its early but I am guessing the people who applied for this session have just recently received their acceptances so I thought it would be the best time to ask.
> 
> ...


1. It took around a week for us to hear back after the admission deadline. They gave us around 6 days to apply through the online portal and courier our documents to JSMU, which was the admitting university for this year. The admissions for overseas students opened around a week after the open-merit admissions for local students at DMC/SMC/KMDC.

2. They contacted via email, and they usually use email if they need anything.

3. All they asked was to pay the tuition fee & admission fee in order to reserve our seat. Even till now, we've not been given any information regarding the schedule and commencement of classes, as they're still finalizing the schedules.

Good luck


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

omar2002 said:


> 1. It took around a week for us to hear back after the admission deadline. They gave us around 6 days to apply through the online portal and courier our documents to JSMU, which was the admitting university for this year. The admissions for overseas students opened around a week after the open-merit admissions for local students at DMC/SMC/KMDC.
> 
> 2. They contacted via email, and they usually use email if they need anything.
> 
> ...


Alright thanks so much for the information!

Good luck in your first year


----------

